# Halloween How to's...........



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Halloween How to's...........
I just found these two sites today.Pretty cool sites ! I'm sure a lot of you have already seen these sites before ?
This site had one of my tutorials on it "Creepy Hanging Vines" Anyone else have any of their tutorials on this site ? ( I didn't put my tutorial from HF on there, just found it while surfing around ) Is that called hijacking? LOL http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Dummies
Here's the other one. (Didn't see any of my stuff from here on this site.) http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

I have a project list also -- I wouldn't call it hijacking, as they, nor me, claim it as their/my own - simply a collection of organized links, for that matter, Google would be the biggest hijacker of all lol

Those sites are great, but I'm finding these forum sites much better right now, the projects are 'live' - as they are built, plus you get great interaction with the users.

Once I've cleared a few work burdens, I'll post some of my work and bits here too.

Right now, my site is in a shaping-up process (about to re-write it, so not really pushed it anywhere yet), but the main difference with mine is that I'll be adding extra info sections in relation to porting these projects to the uk, so different uk product suppliers, power supply options, wiper motor types found here in the uk etc

This will allow other uk haunters to look at your great projects for guidance and inspiration and hopefully guide them a little towards making them here in the uk.

My background is electronics, so I'll be adding sections on LEDs, wiring, simple (cheap) prop control etc

Si


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Both great sites, had the pleasure to have met both owners of the sites.


bobzilla said:


> Halloween How to's...........
> I just found these two sites today.Pretty cool sites ! I'm sure a lot of you have already seen these sites before ?
> This site had one of my tutorials on it "Creepy Hanging Vines" Anyone else have any of their tutorials on this site ? ( I didn't put my tutorial from HF on there, just found it while surfing around ) Is that called hijacking? LOL http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Dummies
> Here's the other one. (Didn't see any of my stuff from here on this site.) http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm on hauntproject.com because I submitted it (http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Painting). I believe he is also a member on this forum.  It does make it a little easier to keep track of projects if it's on a list as apposed to just a forum setting, but you do get the participation from the creator while it's being built on a forum.

As for hijacking ... as long as it's kept intact (nothing added to say it's been uploaded/downloaded from website xyz.com like another "list" does) I think it's a great resource and welcome it. I don't like when it's "copied and packaged" for another website and they plaster their website all of each page.

OK ... I think I've said enough and I don't want to start any trouble or be accused of bashing or trolling.

Thanks for posting those Bobzillia! ... Now back to your regularly scheduled program! :googly:


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Both great sites, had the pleasure to have met both owners of the sites.


Hi
- So jealous!! - I'd love to meet some of the other site operators and prop-makers.. 
Here in the uk, it's on a slow increase each year, so we're not at the stage of the gatherings and shows you get in the states.. I'm sure it will happen at some time.. I'm just impatient !! grr !!

Seeing some hauntcon and transworld stuff turns me green with envy!!
It would be great to get over to see them.

Also - as IMU says, I totally agree, I don't like to see people duplicate or repackage other peoples sites and pages - anyone sharing knowledge and their work deserves all the credit they get

Si


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a couple of things on HauntProjects, but I didn't submit them. It's not a problem - I enjoy sharing new stuff with the haunt community. Heck, if I didn't want the world to know about 'em, I wouldn't post the stuff on the forums!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I met both at IronStock...local gatherings are very cool to attend!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hauntproject is operated by PerfessorEvil. He posts cool how-tos as he finds them. Nice guy, too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i like haunt project..easier way to fin an older how too without having to dig through the forums


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

bobzilla said:


> Halloween How to's...........
> I just found these two sites today.Pretty cool sites ! I'm sure a lot of you have already seen these sites before ?
> This site had one of my tutorials on it "Creepy Hanging Vines" Anyone else have any of their tutorials on this site ? ( I didn't put my tutorial from HF on there, just found it while surfing around ) Is that called hijacking? LOL http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Dummies
> Here's the other one. (Didn't see any of my stuff from here on this site.) http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


Hey Bobzilla,
Sorry to reply to this so late, just ran across the thread.
I do often add projects that I like to HauntProject, but when I do, I always host a copy of the picture myself so it doesn't eat anyone elses bandwidth, and I always redirect people to the place I found the how-to.

I'm not copying anyone's how-to, and don't make a cent off of the site (in fact, I pay for the hosting out of my own pocket, I don't even allow advertising). This is strictly a service to the haunt community.

My thought on the matter is that if someone posts a how-to, they want other people to be able to see it. My site just facilitates that. 

As always, if you or someone else want me to remove your link, I'll be, well, not happy, but I'll certainly do it.

Oh, and if you want any changes to your entry, just let me know. I am always happy to do that. 

Now if I could only get my tech support to fix the dang site... it's down at the moment.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

God, I really love my hosting company... less than 2 hours to fix my database issue on a weekend. Site's back up.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

moderator note:
I was going to move this to the Prop How-To's but since it contains multiple links to different how-to sites and projects I moved it to Links instead.


----------

